# MR.FREEZ's movie trivia thread



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

this may be a hard one or not cause i just mentioned the movie

"be the ball"

"na na na naaaaaa"

one guy "i want you to kill all the goffers"

other guy"but isnt that illegal"

these are the same movie


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> this may be a hard one or not cause i just mentioned the movie
> 
> "be the ball"
> 
> ...


 caddyshack


----------



## ipsd (Aug 11, 2004)

what movie is this .
I'm not gonna do what everybody thinks i'm gonna do anf flip out man. All i wanna know is who's comin wiht me whos comin with me man. Chan thank you Chan. So do ya have and boy friend? then she says " I'm a real bug dike. he says" man whats that like" name that sh*t MR. Freez


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats half baked

easier then mine was :rasp:


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

"be the ball"

"na na na naaaaaa"








Chevy Chase in caddyshack


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Chaddyshack.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> thats half baked
> 
> easier then mine was :rasp:


 i think its more complicated than that lol


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

"po-ta-toes"


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> "po-ta-toes"


 Lord of the Rings


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Heres one for you....

"Congratulations piss ant" "its pronounced pissant..... its french"


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

r0d1mus said:


> Heres one for you....
> 
> "Congratulations piss ant" "its pronounced pissant..... its french"


 i know this one its the movie were he dresses like a girl scout and says

"would you like to buy some cookies"

i get it here in a minute


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

"When I see the sea , will the sea have seen or not seen me "


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

" me me me.... me tooo"


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Oh OH... there is 3 questions now... should be a rule that question has to be answered first before a new question is posted


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> r0d1mus said:
> 
> 
> > Heres one for you....
> ...


 Corky Romano


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

mine first...


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Congrats Mr Harley.....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i have no ideal what Mr.Harley or Rigor's quotes come from


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> " me me me.... me tooo"


 heres another "hint quote"

"you humans are a disease"

same guy says both...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> i have no ideal what Mr.Harley or Rigor's quotes come from


 Do i win a prize for stumpin you ?

G.I. Jane


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > i have no ideal what Mr.Harley or Rigor's quotes come from
> ...


 wow... i never would ahve guessed that... who even saw that movie?!?!?

BTW... mine is from the matrix...

if you say it in context... you will remember it...


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


 Ya.... this movie trivia should also be for movies that people actually watch, not like GI Jane lol... jk....

As for the matrix question, its so easy if you say it in context


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

GI Jane is a great movie


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You queerbaits never Senn G.I.Jane ?







Im playing 
Gues Im the only one into Demi


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i saw gi jane but dont remeber that part


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

"I grab a dog. I choke him and I kick the sh*t out of him. All day long got my foot up a dog's ass. Just bang, bang, bang up his ass. That's my pleasure."


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> "I grab a dog. I choke him and I kick the sh*t out of him. All day long got my foot up a dog's ass. Just bang, bang, bang up his ass. That's my pleasure."


Friday , Mr Jones








Quit slammin my god dam doors :laugh:



> i saw gi jane but dont remeber that part


Watch it again freeze :rasp:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

"samsonite.. i was way off" what movie?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> "samsonite.. i was way off" what movie?


 Dumb and dumber


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> "samsonite.. i was way off" what movie?


 dumb and dumber


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

" Surely you can't be serious?!"

" I am. . . but don't call me shirly."


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

"you wanna get high man"
"does howdy doody have wooden balls man"


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

"You gonna pass that Doobie or what son "

Honey your hard-on , "What do you want me to do with it ?'" "Cut it off"









Same movie Guys


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

> " Surely you can't be serious?!"
> 
> " I am. . . but don't call me shirly."


Airplane


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> "you wanna get high man"
> "does howdy doody have wooden balls man"


 Up in smoke....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

diceman69 said:


> > " Surely you can't be serious?!"
> >
> > " I am. . . but don't call me shirly."
> 
> ...


 I knew that one too... damnit...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

xpac said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > "you wanna get high man"
> ...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> "You gonna pass that Doobie or what son "
> 
> Honey your hard-on , "What do you want me to do with it ?'" "Cut it off"
> 
> ...


 Road trip


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

"Put yo own sh*t.. in da back... i aint a sky capt"


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> "Put yo own sh*t.. in da back... i aint a sky capt"


 Soulplane


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

"did you grab my ass", "sir, from here it would be impossible to grab your ass"


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

r0d1mus said:


> "did you grab my ass", "sir, from here it would be impossible to grab your ass"


 Night at the Roxbury ,

Come on guys i thought this was gonna be hard :rasp:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > "Put yo own sh*t.. in da back... i aint a sky capt"
> ...


 no...

another hint...

"dont you ever touch a black man's radio boy..."


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

"It's Megamaid sir .... she's gone from suck to blow"

"What's a matter Colonel Sanders ..... CHICKEN?!?!?!"


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 Rush Hour :rasp:


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 RUSH HOUR!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

good job guys...!

another

* "Ezekiel 25 - 7: The path of the righteous man is beset upon all men&#8230; " *

I am not sure of the verse numbers tho...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > "Put yo own sh*t.. in da back... i aint a sky capt"
> ...


 no, it's Rush Hour


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> good job guys...!
> 
> another
> 
> ...


 way too easy

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nice... i could have made that one hard...hehehe

another

* "yeah... a little too Raf....." *


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

"And if by chance an honest man like yourself should make enemies, then they would become my enemies. And then they would fear you. "


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

you got me...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know yours either


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Piran-huhs? said:


> "It's Megamaid sir .... she's gone from suck to blow"
> 
> "What's a matter Colonel Sanders ..... CHICKEN?!?!?!"


 space balls..

"comb the desert" camera pans accross desert, solders dragging huge combs across desert, last two black solders with a pick.. "we aint found sh*t"

funny as hell

"sir weve been jammed, i lost the bleeps, the sweeps, and teh creeps.. "


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> nice... i could have made that one hard...hehehe
> 
> another
> 
> * "yeah... a little too Raf....." *


 another clue...

"its the shred dude"


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Piran-huhs? said:
> 
> 
> > "It's Megamaid sir .... she's gone from suck to blow"
> ...


 that movie was hella funny...!

"Luke i see that your swartz is as big as mine..."


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > nice... i could have made that one hard...hehehe
> ...


 teenage mutant nija turtles 2


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > nice... i could have made that one hard...hehehe
> ...


 Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice!

you even got the part!!!

"dont leave me jack..."


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Nice!
> 
> you even got the part!!!
> 
> "dont leave me jack..."


 too easy... titanic


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> "And if by chance an honest man like yourself should make enemies, then they would become my enemies. And then they would fear you. "


 the original Godfather?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

"you cut off his finger? do you know who this guy is? sorry mr.bartoluccio"


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i had to do it... that was the gayest movie ever!

* "you keep the girl.. I find another..." *

EVERYONE has seen this movie... so I have to make it hard...


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> "you cut off his finger? do you know who this guy is? sorry mr.bartoluccio"


 Suicide kings...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Piran-huhs? said:
> ...


 space balls


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

xpac said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > "you cut off his finger? do you know who this guy is? sorry mr.bartoluccio"
> ...


 ahh very nice..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i wouldnt have got that one... good job!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

"you pull your piece out on the lanes again and im going to ... "


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> "you pull your piece out on the lanes again and im going to ... "


 Not positive, Big Lebowski??


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

"i milked your cow.. it took awhile but i finally got it" " we dont have a cow"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

xpac said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > "you pull your piece out on the lanes again and im going to ... "
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

damn youre good at this....!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

xpac said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > "And if by chance an honest man like yourself should make enemies, then they would become my enemies. And then they would fear you. "
> ...


 BINGO !!

Shame on the rest of you for not knowing


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> "i milked your cow.. it took awhile but i finally got it" " we dont have a cow"


 KingPin :laugh:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> xpac said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i had to do it... that was the gayest movie ever!
> 
> * "you keep the girl.. I find another..." *
> 
> EVERYONE has seen this movie... so I have to make it hard...


 some help...

* "wheres my gun... wheres my gun..?!?!?"

"I burned my finger and I cracked a nail !!!" *

come on....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

"I want to go to the baywatch"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

"thats the stongest tranqwlizer gun on the market, any of these little f--kers act up i get to take them out"


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> "thats the stongest tranqwlizer gun on the market, any of these little f--kers act up i get to take them out"

















Frank the Tank








Old School


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> "thats the stongest tranqwlizer gun on the market, any of these little f--kers act up i get to take them out"


thats from old school....

HAHA.. "We're going streaking" lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

"chill Winston.."


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is one!

"Normally, both your asses would be dead as f*cking fried chicken, but you happen to pull this sh*t while I'm in a transitional period so I don't wanna kill you, I wanna help you. But I can't give you this case, it don't belong to me. Besides, I've already been through too much sh*t this morning over this case to hand it over to your dumb ass. "

Easy.........


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

not sure what movie thats from... but winston is my dogs name


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

deadhead said:


> Here is one!
> 
> "Normally, both your asses would be dead as f*cking fried chicken, but you happen to pull this sh*t while I'm in a transitional period so I don't wanna kill you, I wanna help you. But I can't give you this case, it don't belong to me. Besides, I've already been through too much sh*t this morning over this case to hand it over to your dumb ass. "
> 
> Easy.........


 Pulp Fiction


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

deadhead said:


> Here is one!
> 
> "Normally, both your asses would be dead as f*cking fried chicken, but you happen to pull this sh*t while I'm in a transitional period so I don't wanna kill you, I wanna help you. But I can't give you this case, it don't belong to me. Besides, I've already been through too much sh*t this morning over this case to hand it over to your dumb ass. "
> 
> Easy.........


 pulp fiction...

in the restaurant...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > i had to do it... that was the gayest movie ever!
> ...


 another hint...

* "shorty, get our stuff" *

all the same movie..


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I heard they might be doing a 2nd pulp fiction


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

"Kill Kill Kill the White Man" by Eugene Mamalookaboobooday. Eugene is my pen name cuz I worte this while I was in the Pen."

OK try this...

Easy again


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think im gonna go rent resivor dogs today


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 no clue


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

"mutheram sutheram...."

say it to yourself outloud...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 get shorty


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> "mutheram sutheram...."
> 
> say it to yourself outloud...


 makes me sound stupider then i am already now









sounded like yo sammidy sam


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

"i is here for all you lessies, i support what you is doin, i got all your movies, i want to offer a tax cut on all d-i-l-d-o purchases"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

"shitters full.."


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WOW... no one got that one??!?!?!?!?!?!?

how about...

* "you will doctor jones... " *

I hate giving these things away!


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> WOW... no one got that one??!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> how about...
> 
> ...


 Actually I had it but I got caught up in having to do some work, Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom.

Stupid work getting in the work of me answering important movie trivia....


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Guy 1: haha You're a Grandmotherfucker. 
Guy 2: You're a m**********r. 
Guy 1:[smiling] Yes, I am.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

xpac said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > WOW... no one got that one??!?!?!?!?!?!?
> ...


 youre the man...


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Piran-huhs? said:


> Guy 1: haha You're a Grandmotherfucker.
> Guy 2: You're a m**********r.
> Guy 1:[smiling] Yes, I am.


 American Wedding

The stiffmeister rules....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Piran-huhs? said:


> Guy 1: haha You're a Grandmotherfucker.
> Guy 2: You're a m**********r.
> Guy 1:[smiling] Yes, I am.


 american wedding? pretty sure its that one but it may have been american pie 2


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lookin down his football pants

"what the fuk is that"

same guy" she broke my heart so i broke her jaw"

in country tone of singin


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Piran-huhs? said:
> 
> 
> > Guy 1: haha You're a Grandmotherfucker.
> ...


 me think youre right ....


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> lookin down his football pants
> 
> "what the fuk is that"
> 
> ...


 Varsity Blues!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Piran-huhs? said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > lookin down his football pants
> ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

"gimmie some sugar baby"

"this is my boom stick"

this is my favorite movie of all time


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Guy 1: Hey, ****, what's the capital of Thailand? 
[Hits **** in the groin] 
Guy 1 : Bang-c*ck.

HAHAHHAHAH


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

here is one...

* "you will die, Mortal" *


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> Guy 1: Hey, ****, what's the capital of Thailand?
> [Hits **** in the groin]
> Guy 1 : Bang-c*ck.
> 
> HAHAHHAHAH


 I have heard and seen this line in 500 tv shows... but no movie...


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> "gimmie some sugar baby"
> 
> "this is my boom stick"
> 
> this is my favorite movie of all time












Army of Darkness baby!!!!

Good Choice!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Female: "what are you going to do"
guy: "Im going to kill them all SIR"

also a very good movie...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Piran-huhs? said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > "gimmie some sugar baby"
> ...
























i love that movie

im still lookin for evil dead

i have evil dead 2 and thats a great one too


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Guy1: That Vizzini, he can *fuss*. 
Guy2 : Fuss, fuss... I think he like to scream at *us*. 
Guy1 : Probably he means no *harm*. 
Guy2 : He's really very short on *charm*. 
Guy1 : You have a great gift for rhyme. 
Guy2 : Yes, yes, some of the time. 
Guy1 : Enough of that. 
Guy2 : Fezzik, are there rocks ahead? 
Guy1 : If there are, we all be dead. 
Guy 3 : No more rhymes now, I mean it. 
Guy2 : Anybody want a peanut? 
Guy3 : DYEEAAHHHHHH.

Guy1 : INCONCEIVABLE. 
Guy2 : He's right on top of us. I wonder if he is using the same wind we are using. 
Guy1 : HE DIDN'T FALL? INCONCEIVABLE. 
Guy2 : You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.

ok ok ok ... this should give it away if the other 2 have not already hehe ....

"Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die. "


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

prinesses bride

good movie



> "Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die. "


that my favorite line in that movie


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Piran-huhs? said:
> 
> 
> > Guy 1: Hey, ****, what's the capital of Thailand?
> ...


 it was in american wedding


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Piran-huhs? said:
> ...


 "im a mawog, half man half dog, im my own best friend"


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

"Hey what are you doing to my friend " , "The same thing that im going to do to you BigBoy"


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> "Hey what are you doing to my friend " , "The same thing that im going to do to you BigBoy"











"No, no, go away, I hate you! And yet... I find you strangely attractive. " ....... 
"Of course you do! Druish princesses are often attracted to money and power, and I have both, and you *know* it! "
......"No, no, leave me alone! " ...... No, kiss me! ....... No! Stop! .... Yes, yes! ..... No ..... Oh, oh, oh! Ohhhh, your helmet is so big!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > "Hey what are you doing to my friend " , "The same thing that im going to do to you BigBoy"
> ...











Comb the Desert


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hell with resivor dogs i think ill get space balls


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> "Hey what are you doing to my friend " , "The same thing that im going to do to you BigBoy"


debbie does dallas


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > "Hey what are you doing to my friend " , "The same thing that im going to do to you BigBoy"
> ...


 Sorry Freeze , Guess again


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...

















i crack myself up


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Female: "what are you going to do"
> guy: "Im going to kill them all SIR"
> 
> also a very good movie...


 the movie "Soldier "


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

"How come you always want to make love to me from behind? Is it because you want to pretend I'm somebody else? "
"Satan, your ass is gigantic and red. Who am I going to pretend you are, Liza Minelli? "


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> "How come you always want to make love to me from behind? Is it because you want to pretend I'm somebody else? "
> "Satan, your ass is gigantic and red. Who am I going to pretend you are, Liza Minelli? "


 the south park movie..

Operation get behind the *******..

get bill gates in here.. you said windows 98 would be faster and more stable.. bang


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > "How come you always want to make love to me from behind? Is it because you want to pretend I'm somebody else? "
> ...


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

> "shitters full.."


Chirstmas Vaction.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

"She makes me want to go out and by condoms"


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

diceman69 said:


> "She makes me want to go out and by condoms"


 debbie does dallas

double wrap it


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

> debbie does dallas
> 
> double wrap it


Nope


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

diceman69 said:


> "She makes me want to go out and by condoms"


 give us another quote...


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

> give us another quote...


No, no don't go near the window


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

gimme the first 2 letters of the movie title....









im a lamer when it comes to movies...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

diceman69 said:


> "She makes me want to go out and by condoms"


 give us another c lue please


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Le


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

"im gonna be on television!!!!!"

"can ya hear me, can ya see me?" "yes sir" "good for work"

same movie ^^


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Lethal Weapon ?!?!?!?

2 i think?


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Yep,







Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

diceman69 said:


> Yep,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right on man those movies are the sh*t

those and the well guess this

"yippy yia kia mother f*cker"

"call me roy rogers"


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Die Hard


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

diceman69 said:


> Die Hard
























badass seris man i want it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

"you stupid bitch"

"you stupid bitch, gaw dam it mickey thats what my father used to call me"


----------



## wpsanders (Jul 13, 2004)

Where's my chicken m**********r?


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> "you stupid bitch"
> 
> "you stupid bitch, gaw dam it mickey thats what my father used to call me"


Natural Born Killers

RIP Rodney....


----------



## Dizzo (Oct 19, 2003)

Listen, I never fucked over anybody in my life who never have it coming to them.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Dizzo said:


> Listen, I never fucked over anybody in my life who never have it coming to them.


 Scarface, one of the best movies EVER...


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

"I have 2 kinds of news for you, good and bad.

The bad news is, all there is to eat is horse sh*t.

What's the good news?

There's lots of it"


----------

